
SEOmoz Memenounces $18 Million in Series B Funding - harscoat
http://www.seomoz.org/dp/big-news-memeified
======
jakeludington
As someone who sees dozens of press releases each week - this is one of the
most refreshing I've seen. I'm sick of all of these memes, but seeing them in
the context of a news release is clever.

